# jeep???



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

i know some one who has 100% jeep puppies with papers. he's selling them for 450$ a piece...is that a good price?


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

*Define good price*

Define good price. If you want jeep blood and you're happy with the pedigree then it's a good price. IMO jeep is good blood if you know what you're getting. How far back is jeep in the pedigree?


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

idk, i will have to find that out and get back to you on that.


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

what kind of dog are you looking for? are you looking for game or bullie?


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

Crown Royal said:


> what kind of dog are you looking for? are you looking for game or bullie?


I do not know enough about them to really be to concerned..i just like pitbulls...im not going to fight them or anything so i don't think it would really matter to me. i may breed though. the game dogs will tend to be smaller won't they?


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

you're right about the game lines - they fit the APBT standard. Size and temperment. Jeep is a well documented bloodline. Do some googling and you'll be able to make your decision. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Are you sure that you wan't a game bred dog if you're just looking for a pitbull? Game bred dogs are not for everyone... 100% Jeep at that..


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks...I was trying to get him to see for himself that jeep blood might be more than what he wants. You just came out and said it...saved me a few posts too.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry, I'm straight forward like that..LOL


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

UR not helping my post count :rofl:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> UR not helping my post count :rofl:


Well then we'll go back and fourth about that a few times to make up for it...lol


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Well then we'll go back and fourth about that a few times to make up for it...lol


that would make you an enabler...you shouldn't feed my addiction.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> that would make you an enabler...you shouldn't feed my addiction.


**Touche**:cheers:


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

you're not French are you? There's 2 things I hate, prejudice against another person heritage and the French.

I'm sorry if I offended any Frencies on this site :angeldevi


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Now look what you did. I was laughing so hard, I dropped my rifle.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

you all are too much!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Crown Royal said:


> you're not French are you? There's 2 things I hate, prejudice against another person heritage and the French.
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended any Frencies on this site :angeldevi


HAHA, That sounds like a movie quote. But for the record, no.
I'm Irish/english..


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

what makes a game bred dog so much different?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

razorback42 said:


> what makes a game bred dog so much different?


Well, They are A LOT more responsibility than your typical pitbull especialy for a novice handler.. Your average pitbull is less likely to be a threat to other animals, yet not always true.


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> Well, They are A LOT more responsibility than your typical pitbull especialy for a novice handler.. Your average pitbull is less likely to be a threat to other animals, yet not always true.


oh now i see, thank you.


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

can somebody post a pic. of a jeep pit?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I had a thread of all the game dogs but I can't seem to find it..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here it is,http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/8898-game-dogs.html


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

100% jeep blood ? I would be asking to see a pedigree that bloodline is not as PURE as it was ... I believe this person is lying to you about the pups being 100% PURE jeep


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

he very well could be knowing that i don't know alot about them. my friend who's been around pits his whole life said they we're and said he's seen the papers...i'll just need to take a look at the pedigree my self before i make any false statemants.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

razorback42 said:


> he very well could be knowing that i don't know alot about them. my friend who's been around pits his whole life said they we're and said he's seen the papers...i'll just need to take a look at the pedigree my self before i make any false statemants.


You may find a lot of jeep blood in there but 100% jeep I doubt it that's extremely rare I don't know of any breeder who still breeds 100% pure jeep blood. I am just telling you what I have heard about this line that it's not by any means 100% these days. We have a few people on here who deal with jeep and maybe they can chime in and give you some more info on this bloodline to help you with your possible new pup. But many breeder's these days will say anything just to sell a pup and not know what they are talking about. I wouldn't want you to be misled so that's why I am bringing this up


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think you REALLY need to do some research on Game dogs before you decide you want one. Game dogs are very high energy, high prey drive, and can be a handful and a half to have on your yard. They are known to be dog aggressive and animal agressive. This is not a dog you take to the park, to petsmart, on general outtings. These are dogs that have been bred down from fighting stock, so certains traits have been breed into them.

That being said that are GREAT people dogs, love their humans, very loyal dogs and very willing to do anything you ask of them, very smart (which can be the problem sometimes lol). Definatly not a dog for everyone, but great dogs none the less.

THIS is Crenshaws Jeep's Pedigree
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)

I agree with Sadie that for anyone to have 100% lines anymore is pretty rare and to have 100% Jeep is even rarer. He could be talking about another dog named Jeep or more than likely he is lying to you. Do you happen to know what the parents registered names are?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

razorback42 said:


> i know some one who has 100% jeep puppies with papers. he's selling them for 450$ a piece...is that a good price?


I would have to see this with my own eyes to believe it, show me the ped 

And if it were true they damn sure woundn't be going for $450.00 LOL

My Jeep dog...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> I would have to see this with my own eyes to believe it, show me the ped
> 
> And if it were true they damn sure woundn't be going for $450.00 LOL


And this is one of those guys you want to listen to :thumbsup: Marty knows about jeep dogs ... up:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

DON'T buy a puppy on a whim if you're looking at future breeding stock. That's something that requires forethought and careful planning. If you just want a dog for you, and you're prepared to handle everything a gamedog brings to the table, then fine. (Gamebred dog usually = hot-headed with other dogs, lots of drive, high exercise requirements, tough on their gear.) As far as whether or not that's a good price, that's subjective. If the person hasn't put any work into their dogs, just fed 'em and bred 'em, then no. For a pup out of parents who are top-notch competitors in weight pull, show ring, etc., and who come with a health guarantee, then yes.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

And Baha is right they can be a hand full, if your just wanting a family dog you don't want a game bred dog trust me


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Is there an echo in here or what..lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

ECHO...Echo....echo....cho....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I thought so....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The only 100% JEEP DOG WAS Jeep himself


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> The only 100% JEEP DOG WAS Jeep himself


LOL thanks Marty:thumbsup:


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Now while we are on the subject, where would a person start if they wanted a true-to-the-roots apbt?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Indica said:


> Now while we are on the subject, where would a person start if they wanted a true-to-the-roots game dog? Say I wanted a REAL APBT, top quality, and nice and old school. Where would I start? Now I'm not necessarily saying that the pup needs to come from recently proven lines or anything like that, but a bloodline with some history and merit?


Your going to want to go directly to the source or someone close to the source to find a tightly bred game bred dog ... Like Tom garner for instance he still breeds and has an open kennel. There are a few of them that do breed and are still open to the public. But with all the hunts going on a lot of them have closed up their yards and won't deal with the general public anymore . Which is the smart thing to do IMO. However you can still find some nice old school game bred apbt's you just have to get with a reputable breeder and they are not easy to come by word of mouth is how I am finding a lot of them.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You have to know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody in other words..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

ha marty that just reminded me of a rap song lol

I haven't seen a 100% Jeep dog ever in my life time but we have had a few jeep/colby dogs in our family. Alexis and Jaspers Sire was a jeep/colby dog! This is Jasper but he looks just like his sire.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> The only 100% JEEP DOG WAS Jeep himself


thats what i was thinking, but was not really sure. Man that honeybunch jeeps dam was a really nice looking dog


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup, my mom's ex husband's brother (lol) has a tightly bred HB bitch. She's a tiny little thing and sweet as can be, but christ make sure she stays on the chain or she'll tear the whole yard up! She's like compressed dynamite hehe.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

"Where" to get a "game" dog is probably not a good topic for discussion. Looks bad on the board and the names that may be dropped. Next thing you know, somebody is losing a yard full over some poster's bragging. Let's not give the crazies any reason to hang out here.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Free speech anyone? 

If you don't fight your dogs then there's nothing you need to worry about. Only complete idiots would be releasing their real names on a damn forum. There's nothing illegal about wanting to own an old school APBT and where to find one. I'll edit my post so it is devoid of the term "game dog". Fair?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I think you missed the point. Sure, you have the right to free speech but that doesn't mean discretion should not be used when discussing certain topics. Ounce of prevention...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Indica said:


> Now while we are on the subject, where would a person start if they wanted a true-to-the-roots apbt?


I would start at the ADBA shows. This way you can evaluate thier stock for yourself. Or you could throw the dice and google search. Not many people are gonna namedrop on a message board, especially if they don't know you.


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

looked at the papers for my self last night. the puppied are jeep/boudreaux & nigerono


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the registry?
ADBA? UKC?
Again think long and hard before you purchase a game dog, they are wonderful dogs but can definatly be a handful.


----------



## razorback42 (Jan 12, 2009)

adba, but im not going to purchase them, im about to join the millitary so i am just going to wait till i get relocated and done with bootcamp before i get a dog.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

that's a very good idea!!!!


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

razorback42 said:


> I do not know enough about them to really be to concerned..i just like pitbulls...im not going to fight them or anything so i don't think it would really matter to me. i may breed though. the game dogs will tend to be smaller won't they?


im only new to the breed myself, but i would have thought that somebody here would have picked up the fact that maybe and this i jmo you should get alot more experience with the breed before even thinking about breeding,btw good luck in joining the military im in the Australian Army and i love it


----------



## mike jones (Jan 25, 2009)

dont you think the word game is being used in the wrong way?just because a dog has ch blood in his ped doesn't make it game right? i was taught the only way u can tell if a pit bull is ''game''is to roll him with another apbt, any dog can be dog aggressive , i used to think catch dogs were ''game'' , but the word game only is used with fighting, or so ''i'' was taught


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah Mike Jones... I believe they are meaning to say gamebred dog... because there is only one way to know if you have a truly game dog or not.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i have a 9 month old puppy of mainly jeep bloodline she is allot to handle with so much energy i recomend this dog to anyone but if your lazy or dont have allot of time for the dog especially to exercise with it at least an hour a day you may be in over your head


----------

